# 1 year



## TechnoMage (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's what I'm smoking tonight. I vacuum seal my weed and cracked open this one tonight that I harvested a little over a year ago. Package date is when I vacuum sealed it.


Ready to be opened


Nice little bud waiting inside. Won't be seeing many more this size. I switched to using pint size jars instead of quart about 9 months ago so I have to cut the buds smaller.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks really nice. How did it smoke?


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks great, what's the strain?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2013)

Label says hashberry, can you tell a difference in how it smokes at 1 year versus say 3-4 months?


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems to me that the longer you cure, the better the smoke.


----------



## Po boy (Jan 29, 2013)

looking forward to the smoke report. i've been wondering how long can you jar it. five months is the longest cured pot i've smoked and it is excellent. the taste is top notch. GL


----------



## TechnoMage (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, I'll try to answer all the questions but the most important one is yes. Damn it smoked smooth.

The strain is actually a cross. Several years ago I had a couple of Hashberry plants in with one Lockdown strain. Then during flowering I had a two week power outage and the temps dropped into the 20s. The Lockdown hermied a little and one of my Hashberry plants had a bunch of seeds. For the hell of it, I planted a bunch and the resulting plants had physical characteristics of both Hashberry and Lockdown and I've been growing clones of it every since. Very hardy plant and the smoke is VERY relaxing. My wife calls it Yoga Weed because it always makes her want to stretch.

Definitely can tell the difference between 4 months and a year. It just gets smoother tasting and seems to have more "couch-lock" to it.

So far my longest cure is 2 years but I've got several sealed for longer experiments.

I found a jar on 1/6 that I know was sealed for between 18-28 months but that's as close as I can narrow it down. I posted about it here https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/607748-mystery-smoke-least-18-months.html

Actually I found 3 but I've left the other two sealed. I'll pop another one in about a year.

And I've got a final jar that I will open on it's 5 year anniversary, 9/11/2014.

I have decided to do a few things differently with my next batch. Up until now I've been drying things out pretty good before vacuum sealing because I was worried about mold in long term storage. This batch seemed to have more moisture than my usual and I saw no evidence of mold so I'm going to be shooting for about 55-66% RH before sealing. I was a lot closer to 45% usually. To monitor this better I bought a bunch of cheap humidity sensors and I'll be dropping them into the my curing jars so I can check the humidity level without opening them up.

Also picked up a bunch of Oxygen Absorbing packets that I will drop one in jar right before I vacuum seal it.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 30, 2013)

TechnoMage said:


> Also picked up a bunch of Oxygen Absorbing packets that I will drop one in jar right before I vacuum seal it.


Checkout 420 Preserve. Should be perfect for long term storage/curing.
http://www.420science.com/420preserve

[video=youtube;6jnDpkZA38Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jnDpkZA38Y[/video]


----------



## TechnoMage (Jan 31, 2013)

I think that would work well if I was vacuum sealing but I'd fill the jar up with the inert gasses and the suck them back out when I vacuum sealed. With the Oxygen packets I'm catching any remaining oxygen after I've pumped most of it out.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 31, 2013)

Good point.

Maybe try a comparison using 420 Preserve vs Vacuum sealing w/ packets. See how the smell and taste are effected by both and if one causes more of a cured look than the other.


----------



## SBR (Feb 17, 2013)

why is it so fucking brown.... green is called green for a reason... props on the size though


----------



## TechnoMage (Feb 17, 2013)

SBR said:


> why is it so fucking brown.... green is called green for a reason... props on the size though


Weed will often turn darker during the curing process.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 18, 2013)

when the trichomes age and the THC breaks down into CBN and go from clear to white to amber and they just keep going to brown


----------

